# UK settlement visa applied in India



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello , I am a newbie and need your help regarding your experiences and advice in getting UK settlement visa. 

I am staying currently in India-Hyderabad and have applied for UK settlement visa with my two children on 4th June 2013.. On 9th June i received the update of my visa being processed. since then i have not received any update. My husband is a British citizen and have sponsored us. We are married for 7 yrs now and have supplied required sufficient evidences.

I am aware of the processing time but my query is, will it take same time for me as the fresh applicants b'coz I have traveled 3 times to UK in past and have stayed for 2 yrs i.e 2008-2010 and is there any consideration by BHC to get my visa soon if husband is a British citizen meeting all financial requirements.

My next question is I am still in doubt whether I have applied appropriate visa form. They have asked for a stay of 2yrs in UK, so is it 2 yrs in past any time or back to back 2 yrs from now as I have stayed in India from 2011-2013. What if i do not qualify for settlement visa, will they issue me any other type of visa or will they cancel and ask me to reapply? ( Hope not)


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

juhi said:


> Hello , I am a newbie and need your help regarding your experiences and advice in getting UK settlement visa.
> 
> I am staying currently in India-Hyderabad and have applied for UK settlement visa with my two children on 4th June 2013.. On 9th June i received the update of my visa being processed. since then i have not received any update. My husband is a British citizen and have sponsored us. We are married for 7 yrs now and have supplied required sufficient evidences.
> 
> ...


I suggest posting this on the Britain Forum: Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Isle Verde and _shel!

For OP:
There is no priority service in India and cases are processed strictly in the order they are received. While naturally those who have submitted sufficient evidence will take less time for verification checks, you should expect your case to take as much as average processing time for your country. This way, you don't get anxious expecting a quicker reply.

I don't understand your question about visa forms. They will only process for the visa type applied for, and you will have to reapply for any other kind of entry clearance.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello Isla
Actually I am new to this and didn't knew where to post- but anyways thanks for the guidance Isla.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Joppa, thanks- your reply have given me a bit of hope otherwise as the days were passing with no reply from BHC I was getting worried.

second question was regarding my selection of visa application- whether I was eligible for settlement visa application form as I was not staying in UK for last 2 yrs i.e 2011-2013 but in past i.e 2008-2010 I was there in UK.So will this count?

sorry if i am again not clear - but anyway once again thanks for the reply.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not your past residence in UK but your sponsor's. As he is a British citizen (with the right of abode in UK), provided he lives in UK or is returning there with you, you can apply for settlement.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

*Ah !! felt relieved*

:happy::happy:


Joppa said:


> It's not your past residence in UK but your sponsor's. As he is a British citizen (with the right of abode in UK), provided he lives in UK or is returning there with you, you can apply for settlement.


Thanks once again Joppa for the response- now I can guarantee myself that I am gonna get my visa (though late) but with no hurdles.:happy:


----------



## Sujata ram (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi juhi,i have too applied for settlement spouse uk visa.its been 45working days still my status is showing as ' is been forwarded to british high commission '.i have submitted my appication at vfs hyderabad.what is your status, did u get any upadates??
Iam lil worried abt my visa.can u let me knw when u get ur visa.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi Sujata, yeah sure will let you know. which date did you submit your app?
Wonder why is it taking so long!! :-(


----------



## Sujata ram (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi juhi
Thnx for ur reply.i have submitted my application on 10th of june.
Its been 49 working days still my status is showing as 'had been forwarded to british high commission'.

Hope we get it soon with positive result.all the best


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sujata ram said:


> Hi juhi
> Thnx for ur reply.i have submitted my application on 10th of june.
> Its been 49 working days still my status is showing as 'had been forwarded to british high commission'.
> 
> Hope we get it soon with positive result.all the best


Hi Sujata, We can just hope for the best as and when the time is getting longer , I m sinking like anything. its really annoying- yesterday had a chat with VFS hyderabad and they informed me that I am on my 60th day and yet have to wait for a month more to pass 12 weeks. was hoping to get within 40-50 days but now its really too much of waiting but really helpless. just feeling guilty for not having opted for fast track service which could have issued me my visa in a month.


----------



## antonw (Aug 13, 2013)

juhi said:


> Hi Sujata, yeah sure will let you know. which date did you submit your app?
> Wonder why is it taking so long!! :-(



The usual process. You will be lucky soon!


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

antonw said:


> The usual process. You will be lucky soon!


Thanx antonw- this is really helpful - need such encouragment to keep me going


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello Juhi,

First and foremost the very best of luck to you during your period of waiting! 

I also wanted to know, you mentioned the fast track service in an earlier post and i was wondering, does the fast track service in India apply even to Spouse settlement visa applications?

From the VFS website i was getting the impression that the fast track service was available only to tourist visas? Is that not the case?

And if it is available for settlement visas too, may I know what is the cost of this and how many days wait they outline with the fast track service?

Many thanks for your time and trouble.

Good luck once again!


----------



## Sujata ram (Aug 7, 2013)

juhi said:


> Hi Sujata, We can just hope for the best as and when the time is getting longer , I m sinking like anything. its really annoying- yesterday had a chat with VFS hyderabad and they informed me that I am on my 60th day and yet have to wait for a month more to pass 12 weeks. was hoping to get within 40-50 days but now its really too much of waiting but really helpless. just feeling guilty for not having opted for fast track service which could have issued me my visa in a month.


Hi juhi
Dnt worry my friend.as i saw in ur post that u applied on 4th of june that means its already ur 58th working day today.60 working days means u need to wait till next tuesday also u complete ur 12 weeks.did they said u to wait 12 more weeks apart from the 12weeks given.if not, u will probably get ur passport in the next week.
And im not only waiting for my visa but for also ur's bcoz if u get it in 60days then i can also expect my visa in 60 days 😉so have faith.gud luck.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sujata ram said:


> Hi juhi
> Dnt worry my friend.as i saw in ur post that u applied on 4th of june that means its already ur 58th working day today.60 working days means u need to wait till next tuesday also u complete ur 12 weeks.did they said u to wait 12 more weeks apart from the 12weeks given.if not, u will probably get ur passport in the next week.
> And im not only waiting for my visa but for also ur's bcoz if u get it in 60days then i can also expect my visa in 60 days &#55357;&#56841;so have faith.gud luck.


why did the VFS person asked me to wait for another month- 60 working days equals to 2 months then it will be 8 weeks then how will it be 12 weeks next tuesday-- nevermind - Hope Your calculation is right and your words come true and I get my visa the next week.:fingerscrossed:-- thanx Sujata and hope we both get our visa soon.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Kimi2490 said:


> Hello Juhi,
> 
> First and foremost the very best of luck to you during your period of waiting!
> 
> ...


Hello Kimi, thanx for the wishes. 

Yes, fast track service is available for settlement visas, b'coz as far as I remember while filling the form, fast track service was listed in the options given. (unfortunately didn't opt for that) and the amount asked was 4400 per applicant.

Hope this helps and friend its not a trouble at all. Glad to help anytime.


----------



## Kimi2490 (Nov 8, 2012)

juhi said:


> Hello Kimi, thanx for the wishes.
> 
> Yes, fast track service is available for settlement visas, b'coz as far as I remember while filling the form, fast track service was listed in the options given. (unfortunately didn't opt for that) and the amount asked was 4400 per applicant.
> 
> Hope this helps and friend its not a trouble at all. Glad to help anytime.


Thank you for the information Juhi! Keep us posted on your progress and stay positive!

More often than not, when all things have been done as intended, the wait is just due to the volume of applications being processed. Very soon all of this will be over ! x


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah sure will update my status - just hope it to be soon  
Good luck to you too Kimi.


----------



## Sujata ram (Aug 7, 2013)

juhi said:


> why did the VFS person asked me to wait for another month- 60 working days equals to 2 months then it will be 8 weeks then how will it be 12 weeks next tuesday-- nevermind - Hope Your calculation is right and your words come true and I get my visa the next week.:fingerscrossed:-- thanx Sujata and hope we both get our visa soon.



Hi juhi
I dnt knw how u are calculating,60working days is not equal to 2 months.60 working days means 5 working days per week excluding weekends+chennai BHC holidays.u can check BHC website for current year holiday list for chennai(south).if u strt counting from 4th june its your 12th week but as 15th aug was a holiday for them u will complete ur 60 working days on 27 th aug ie ur 13th week.so 60 working days is equal to 3months not 2 months.
Hope i might not confused you more.anyway gud luck 😊


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sujata ram said:


> Hi juhi
> I dnt knw how u are calculating,60working days is not equal to 2 months.60 working days means 5 working days per week excluding weekends+chennai BHC holidays.u can check BHC website for current year holiday list for chennai(south).if u strt counting from 4th june its your 12th week but as 15th aug was a holiday for them u will complete ur 60 working days on 27 th aug ie ur 13th week.so 60 working days is equal to 3months not 2 months.
> Hope i might not confused you more.anyway gud luck &#55357;&#56842;


Thanx friend for your help- so as per this my turn should be anytime now-:fingerscrossed:

everysingle day I am watching out for any message or mail- so desperate now.


----------



## Sindhusanders (Aug 25, 2013)

*Fiance visa*

Hey Juhi,

Best of luck with your visa! :fingerscrossed: Hope you get it soon 

I have applied for Fiance visa last month. I was told that I might have to attend an interview for settlement visa.Is that true? or this applies onle for Fiance visa..

Thanks,
Sindhu.


----------



## juhi (Jul 7, 2013)

Sindhusanders said:


> Hey Juhi,
> 
> Best of luck with your visa! :fingerscrossed: Hope you get it soon
> 
> ...


Hi sindhusanders,

Thanx for the wishes friend.

As per my knowledge interviews are scheduled only for those whom they require to clarify any doubts for their satisfaction. (regarding the evidences/documents provided etc.)Its not for a particular visa or anything as such.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Sindhusanders (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks Juhi.. This really helps..

I hope you get the visa soon :fingerscrossed:


----------

